# When CG effects are good...



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

...they can be very creepy.

http://9gag.com/photo/17511_full.jpg


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Oh, that is beautiful. You're right it is creepy.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

When he first moves his front paw to push himself into a standing postion, freaky.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ewwwwww


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That is weird.


----------

